# Re scape.. Free plants!!!



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I will re scape my 120h tank this Saturday and will have a lot of different plants available: cryps, bacopa, styro, and a lot more. I will be changing my substrate too if u need it bring a bucket it's Eco subtrate.. Here is the pic right now. Pls don't let me guess the plant names I forgot some of them already.
I live at South Arlington pm me for the address. It will probably be available to pickup Sunday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pm'ed.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

PM'd for substrate.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

PM sent but the ones in front of me are first.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i will be third on the list.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tank is down and cleaned. Plants and substrate is ready to be picked up tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

please play it by ear as I might not be able to make it. I'll keep up dated throw the board, as i got 10,000 things to do today.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for the substrate!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Did any one pick up the plants?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Plants and substrate gone. Thanks everyone.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

who got the plants, please grow out and share and this months meeting.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tank cleaned ready for new scape. Need to get rid of the fishes anybody want it for $30. Pm me.
I have 4 rummy nose, 2 rosaline shark, 10 cardinals, 1 white bristle nose, several snake skin endler. Thanks


----------

